# A quoi ca sert le port infrarouge du TI 15



## enola (28 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour
Je vais avoir un TI 15 pouces? et j'ai vu qu'il y avait un port infrarouge mais a quoi ca sert ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2003)

Tu peux transférer des données sur une autre machine (ou PDA) équipée d'un infrarouge (ou inversément),te connecter à internet via GPRS avec un mobile infra rouge.
Bref tout ce que fait Bluetooth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: ça reste tout de même nettement plus lent qu'avec l'Ethernet,ou l'USB pour le cas du tel mobile par exemple.
Ou bien sur un FireWire.
Cela ne permet pas d'utiliser iSync.


----------



## Jacen (29 Janvier 2003)

heu, c'est sur quels Tis qu'il y a un prot infrarouge? parce que sur mon 1ghz j'en vois pas


----------



## MACUSER33 (29 Janvier 2003)

y en avait un jusqu'au modéle  Ti 667


----------



## MACUSER33 (29 Janvier 2003)

Il a etait remplacé par une entrée son


----------



## iMax (29 Janvier 2003)

Je pense qu'ils ont du le virer parce que plus personne s'en servait (lent et contraignant) pour le remplacer par qqchose de bien plus utile, l'entrée son...

Celà dit, c'est bien joli le Bluetooth, mais la plupart des nouveaux Nokia ne l'ont pas, c'est chiant...


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Tu peux transférer des données sur une autre machine (ou PDA) équipée d'un infrarouge (ou inversément),te connecter à internet via GPRS avec un mobile infra rouge.
Bref tout ce que fait Bluetooth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: ça reste tout de même nettement plus lent qu'avec l'Ethernet,ou l'USB pour le cas du tel mobile par exemple.
Ou bien sur un FireWire.
Cela ne permet pas d'utiliser iSync. * 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'utilisais avec mon PDA et le GPRS mais l'infrarouge c'est un peu contraignant et les débits sont faibles. Je préfère utiliser des câbles USB pour le PDA et le GPRS. La disparition de l'infrarouge n'est donc pas trop grave ...


----------

